# "Very Rare" , but no bids?



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2013)

Low, low BIN price of $350+shipping seems great on this true collectable. Can't believe no one has snatched it up!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=300927005988&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=24697185873


----------



## bricycle (Jul 7, 2013)

I guess Rare doesn't translate into desirable......


----------



## jpromo (Jul 7, 2013)

10 minutes from me. If anybody is lucky enough, I can deliver it to Memory Lane.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 7, 2013)

jpromo said:


> 10 minutes from me. If anybody is lucky enough, I can deliver it to Memory Lane.




Those are the new tweeker  white trash bikes.... That's the only people I see on these things... Seriously, I saw a dude proly 28, creepy as fk ( think burned out metal dude) in front the seven eleven totally trying to hang out with with 16 yr old girls.. Years ago it was the windowless white van, now its these monstrosities with the sting ray name...


----------



## jpromo (Jul 7, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Those are the new tweeker  white trash bikes.... That's the only people I see on these things... Seriously, I saw a dude proly 28, creepy as fk ( think burned out metal dude) in front the seven eleven totally trying to hang out with with 16 yr old girls.. Years ago it was the windowless white van, now its these monstrosities with the sting ray name...




My delivery offer is actually part of a sting operation. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## bike (Jul 7, 2013)

*hey you saw*



fatbar said:


> Those are the new tweeker  white trash bikes.... That's the only people I see on these things... Seriously, I saw a dude proly 28, creepy as fk ( think burned out metal dude) in front the seven eleven totally trying to hang out with with 16 yr old girls.. Years ago it was the windowless white van, now its these monstrosities with the sting ray name...




me in my white van at the 7-11????!!! should not be telling people!


----------



## JChapoton (Jul 7, 2013)

they will soon be regulated to the trash bin where they belong as the rear tire and tube are unattainable anymore.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 7, 2013)

JChapoton said:


> they will soon be regulated to the trash bin where they belong as the rear tire and tube are unattainable anymore.




Unattainable??? Oh great... Better buy a few so I can retire in 50 years... 1000 a pop?!.. Nos baby nos!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Stingray*



fatbar said:


> Those are the new tweeker  white trash bikes.... That's the only people I see on these things... Seriously, I saw a dude proly 28, creepy as fk ( think burned out metal dude) in front the seven eleven totally trying to hang out with with 16 yr old girls.. Years ago it was the windowless white van, now its these monstrosities with the sting ray name...




Yeah, I sold 1 on CL to a leftover Hippie Type for a friend of mine. He seemed like he may loiter at 7-11s


----------



## vincev (Jul 9, 2013)

LOLreally collectable junk. I guess if you keep throwing out bait you have to get lucky and catch a fish sooner or later.


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2013)

vincev said:


> LOLreally collectable junk. I guess if you keep throwing out bait you have to get lucky and catch a fish sooner or later.




I ain't bitin'


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

*Second chance!!!*

You guys missed out on this one...But guess what!!! It's been relisted! Go get her!!! One at a time please. No pushing or shoving...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300930250271#ht_26wt_1231


----------

